# Which testing equipment?



## WineOnurse (Mar 31, 2008)

I've recently started making non-kit fruit wine- ie muscadine, apple juice, pomagranite/blueberry etc. I need to know what acid test kits would be best for this. I'm getting a ph meter- and want to get acid test kits-- but there are too many to chose from







.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## smurfe (Mar 31, 2008)

I use this one. I really like the Accu-Vin tests. BTW,I use the pH test now and never use my meter anymore. 


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=217-10


----------



## rshosted (Mar 31, 2008)

Never tried that Accuvin test, but it looks promising. Wonder how it works on a red wine? (I'm sure it's posted somewhere, but I'm too lazy to search)


As for PH meters vs. test strips. I would stick to my meter every time. I know it's a bit of a pain to calibrate it every time, so I don't. I find that when I do decide to re-calibrate it, it still falls within acceptable ranges. I also find it's easier to use for wines and beers than the papers. (YMMV)


----------



## smurfe (Mar 31, 2008)

The tests work fine on red wines. In fact, that is the majority of the wines I have used them on.


----------



## rshosted (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool, can you tell us how it works (short version). I had a TA kit that I had to mix the wine and add a liquid to change color, but it was kind of hard to tell the color change because of the red wine.... still it was possible, I just always wished it was easier.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 1, 2008)

If you have a source of fresh NaOH you don't need the whole test - but you do need a set of directions for certain strength so if there is a conversion factor you know what it is. Once you have one test kit(any brand) just use the little cup, syringe for measuring the wine amount and directions. Follow the directions, but when you get to the part where you add phenylthalene and then NaOH until color change- just add the NaOH until the pH meter reads 8.2. Make any necessary calculations and you are done.
The Accuvin tests work good. The exception I find is the TA test. Since I have some high acid grapes being grown in the north, the test doesn't go high enough- only going to 1.0 and no higher. The pH test is much better than the strips, but certainly not as accurate as the meter, especially with reds. I find they influence the color readings.


----------



## WineOnurse (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the response. Just as I expected.. no one size fits all when it comes to testing. I'll order the Acu-Vin test and the ph meter--- play with them &amp; see what works best for me. I will probably need help interpreting the results ---so stay tuned.


----------



## univity (May 22, 2008)

What else should be tested for other than acid? What pH is good for the finished product?


----------



## Wade E (May 22, 2008)

White wines should be between 3.0 -3.3
Reds should be between 3.3-3.5. 
These are just typical values and lower or higher #'s are not indications of problems. They should be fairly close though.

I would get the 
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">FPL </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Accuvin Full Pocket Lab


This
comes with 5 tests and 5 samplers for each of the pH, TA, Malic Acid
and Residual Sugar tests and 3 tests and 3 samplers for Lactic Acid.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$49.99</td></tr></t></table>
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## bmckee56 (Aug 6, 2008)

As I have recently learned, it is possible to get TA by using a PH meter and it appears to be a very simple procedure. You need theright solution for testing, but essentially you addto your sample wine until your PH meter reads 8.2 (I think this is the correct number forcolor change when you use a regular acid test kit).


I don't have all the detail at the moment, cause I am at work again (



).


I will post the information tomorrow morning if I can remember when I get up.


Salute!


----------



## PeterZ (Aug 7, 2008)

8.2 is the correct pH.


----------

